# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Khái niệm đánh đề online! ghilode đánh đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 tại miền nam

## vuducvip

*đánh lô đề online miền bắc*
Đã từ lâu dân   đánh lô đề online   ĐB đặt ra khái niệm này và nó có thật
Vòng lặp âm dương ngũ hành
ở đây chỉ cần quan tâm đến sự Tương sinh: danh de truc tuyen
Kim = 2 Mộc = 5 Hỏa = 3 Thủy =1 Thổ = 4
Như vậy, chiếu theo bóng ta có : Kim=7 Mộc=0 Hỏa=8 Thủy=6 Thổ=9
Kim -> Mộc -> Hỏa -> Thủy -> Thổ -> Kim danh de truc tuyen
tức là : 2->5->3->1->4->2 và 7->0->8->6->9->7
2 .Khái niệm về bộ số danh de truc tuyen
A - Trên cơ sở bóng dương người ta chia ra các bộ số
Bộ kép lệch : 05 50 16 61 27 72 38 83 49 94 danh de truc tuyen
Bộ kép bằng : 00 55 11 66 22 77 33 88 44 99
Tóm lại nó là sự tổng hợp những gì thâm sâu huyền bí và tinh túy nhất ! danh de truc tuyen
2. Đặc điểm
- Chơi   đánh lô đề online   Đề dựa trên kết quả xổ số ! (Cái này là nguyên lý cơ bản mà ai cũng phải rõ) danh de truc tuyen
- Rất dễ chơi, rất dễ trúng (nếu có qua học hành) và rất dễ kiếm tiền ! (  giấc mơ trong  đánh lô đề online   Đại gia   đánh lô đề online   ĐB là của rất nhiều anh em giang hồ...!!!!) danh de truc tuyen
- Bạn có thể trong 1 ngày : từ Rân thương trở thành Rân chơi (có những anh em sáng đi WAVE Tàu, tối lượn Shi150, các anh em thấy ha-oai ko !), hoặc ngược lại (đây là những anh em sáng đi đôi Tông Converse , tối lê đôi Tổ ong rách hiệu Đồng Xuân Market, nản ko !) danh de truc tuyen
- Là 1 hình thức cờ bạc nên rất dễ bị nghiện (các anh em chú ý nhé, nhiều anh em đã đi cai nhưng ko ăn thua và đã Tái nghiện thành công, vãi thật ) ! danh de truc tuyen
-   đánh lô đề online   ĐB đất chật người đông, Phang   đánh lô đề online   thì ít mà Soi   đánh lô đề online   thì nhiều ! Vâng, rất nhiều anh em Soi   đánh lô đề online  , chém   đánh lô đề online   như thật ấy nhưng lại éo có bản lĩnh gì cả, không dám Phang. Nản !
- Một thằng chơi   đánh lô đề online  , cả hội đc nhờ ! (cái này thì ko phải bàn cãi thêm nữa)
B - Trên cơ sở bóng âm ta có khái niệm bộ kép âm :07 70 14 41 29 92 36 63 58 85 danh de truc tuyen
C - Các bộ số đặc biệt khác
Bộ sát kép ( 18 con ) gồm : 01 10 12 21 23 32 34 43 45 54 56 65 67 76 78 87 89 98 danh de truc tuyen
Đề "sát kép" óanh trên cơ sở ĐB ngày hôm trước về "kép" (Kép bằng, kép lệch hoặc kép âm):
Ngày n nổ "kép" thì khả năng rất cao ngày n+1, n+2, n+3 sẽ nổ "sát kép"
Theo thống kê của miềng thì trong tuần hầu như đều có ĐB "sát kép" cá biệt thỉnh thoảng có đợt câm 3-4 tuần vì trong những tuần này ĐB kép nổ tưng bừng. danh de truc tuyen
Cao - thấp, thấp - cao của đầu đít 2, đầu đít 7 (18 kon)
070, 171, 272, 373, 474, 252, 262, 282, 292 danh de truc tuyen
Bộ số này thông thường 9 - 11 ngày là nổ cá biệt một số lần lên đến ngày 17. AE lưu ý bộ số này thường bệt lại nên đợi nó ra rồi nhảy vào phạng đỡ phải nuôi. danh de truc tuyen
Bộ số Hộp sô (20 kon) win2888
343, 353, 373, 393, 454, 474, 575, 494, 595, 797 danh de truc tuyen
Thông thường bộ số này khoảng 13, 14 ngày sẽ nổ. Lưu ý nếu nổ sẽ nổ vào các ngày thứ 9 hoặc 13, 14 danh de truc tuyen
Bộ số này có điều đặc biệt là thường nổ vào 3 ngày cuối tháng chính vì vậy những ngày cuối tháng miềng thường óanh phối hợp với bộ số này. AE nào đen có thể óanh trong 3 ngày cuối tháng gỡ lại $$ đã mất trong tháng. danh de truc tuyen
Bộ số 24 kon
121, 181, 232, 272, 282, 292, 373, 383, 393, 787, 797, 898 danh de truc tuyen
Bộ số này AE có thể óanh nuôi trong tuần. Theo thống kê bộ số này hầu như tuần nào cũng nổ, xác suất rất cao, có tuần nổ 2-3 nháy. Thông thường hay nổ vào các ngày T4, t5, t6. danh de truc tuyen
Ngoài ra còn có dàn ĐB 36 con : đít chẵn loại kép và đít 0 ,hay dàn 36 con từ
Giới thiệu chung danh de truc tuyen
I - Lời mở đầu trong  đánh lô đề online 
Mỗi người Việt Nam ta chắc không ai lạ gì khi nghe tới   đánh lô đề online   Đề trong số đó có tới 80% đã chơi   đánh lô đề online   ĐB ít nhất 1 lần trong đời ,bộ môn này không chọn độ tuổi ai cũng có thể chơi từ em nhỏ học lớp 6 đến cụ bà đã 70 ,từ anh nhân viên bảo vệ đến giám đốc một công ty hay thậm chí là anh nông dân chân lấm tay bùn ……. trong  đánh lô đề online 
Tuy nhiên trong  đánh lô đề online  lâu nay đa số mọi người đều đánh theo cách truyền thống đó là mơ và kết rồi thì “ Phang toàn trượt “ vì nhiều người không tiếp cận với các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  tính khoa học hay còn gọi là bí kíp   đánh lô đề online   ĐB đã được xây dưng rất công phu từ nhiều cao thủ ,cao niên   đánh lô đề online   ĐB trên khắp mọi miền đất nước từ Nam chí Bắc trong  đánh lô đề online  .
Có một số anh em đã đạt được tới cảnh giới “ Thần   đánh lô đề online   Đại hiệp “ do may mắn thì ít mà do nắm vững bí kíp thì nhiều .
Tuy nhiên trong  đánh lô đề online  ở đây cũng không nên loại trừ yếu tố tâm linh ,bởi 2 chữ “Duyên “ và “ Vận “cầu phà lắm ,bí kíp hay mà không có Duyên và Vận thì cũng không được ăn   đánh lô đề online   ĐB .Duyên Vận mỗi người đến từng lúc từng thời điểm .
Sau đây là các lý thuyết cơ bản về bộ môn khoa học này ta tạm gọi là :   đánh lô đề online   Đề Học ,dù các bạn không nắm hoặc hiểu để áp dụng được hết các bí kíp thì cũng phải hiểu về căn bản của nó từ đó làm gốc rễ để có thể nghĩ ra cho mình một bí kíp riêng trong  đánh lô đề online  .
II - Khái niệm về   đánh lô đề online   ĐB trong  đánh lô đề online 
1.Lô ĐB trong trong  đánh lô đề online   là gì
đánh lô đề online   ĐB là một môn khoa học tổng hợp ,trong đó bao gồm 2 môn cơ bản đó là toán nâng cao lớp 1 và văn mẫu lớp 2 ,bên cạnh đó còn đòi hỏi kiến thức của các bộ môn khoa học khác như Địa lý ,lịch sử ,Sinh học …….và vài yếu tố tâm linh như âm dương ngũ hành ,thiên văn , chém gió đại cương ,giải mộng cơ bản nhằm nghiên cứu nhưng quy luật số học của các dãy số để tìm ra các Cầu đồng thời đưa ra các phương án Soi Cầu sao cho đạt kết quả cao nhất. danh de truc tuyen
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang danh de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

